# Take a Look at the "New" Quad Resort Las Vegas



## ricoba (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like they are finally going to get around to a remodel of the Imperial Palace.  Major renovations and a new name, the Q or the Quad Resort.

That place has needed a renovation for a long time.  Last time I was there it was worn out then and that was quite awhile ago. 

Here is the article from today's LV Sun, with artist rending

http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2012/sep/17/imperial-palace-no-more/

Read the comments section.  I thought some of the comments were funny and right on about the odd name the Quad.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 20, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Looks like they are finally going to get around to a remodel of the Imperial Palace.  Major renovations and a new name, the Q or the Quad Resort.
> 
> That place has needed a renovation for a long time.  Last time I was there it was worn out then and that was quite awhile ago.
> 
> ...




It was a dump 7 years ago that's for sure.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you notice that they didn't say a word about fixing the rooms?  They are probably the second or third worst on The Strip.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Sep 20, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Did you notice that they didn't say a word about fixing the rooms?  They are probably the second or third worst on The Strip.
> 
> Fern



I have never been in the rooms.  But the common areas are/were terrible the last visit I had there.  I can only imagine what the rooms are like.  

So, tell me which are the worst in your view?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 21, 2012)

ricoba said:


> So, tell me which are the worst in your view?


I'm curious about that, too.  My guess would be that the Circus Circus Manor rooms (the worst I've experienced in Vegas) would rank as worse.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 21, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm curious about that, too.  My guess would be that the Circus Circus Manor rooms (the worst I've experienced in Vegas) would rank as worse.



We had to check out of Circus Circus. It was so disgusting. The carpet was sticky. Never again.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 21, 2012)

*In Las Vegas, Thumbs Down.  But In Reno, Thumbs Up.*




Renny30 said:


> We had to check out of Circus Circus. It was so disgusting. The carpet was sticky. Never again.


Circus Circus in Reno was completely different from the Las Vegas Circus Circus when we were in Reno 2 years ago -- nice spacious rooms, clean & attractive, very nice. 

Only 450 miles or so from Las Vegas to Reno, but a world of difference in Circus Circus quality. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd forgotten about Circus-Curcus.  My list included Excalibur, and the older parts of the Trop and Palace Station.  But certainly add Circus Circus.  And as Alan says, Reno is fine, I've stayed there before, too.

Fern


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 27, 2012)

IP rooms and the hallways have a funky smell to them :-(  and are seriously dated and yucky. I've never actually stayed there, but CET keeps sending me Comps. when I'm in town at the timeshare and I have free hotel comps I'll check into the IP or Rio,  Muss the room up a bit to make it looked stayed in, leave the maid a tip, and charge a meal or two to the room.  so they keep sending me comps!  But I don't think the IP rooms would even be an option for me, I'd rather stay sleep in the car!    Quad?   doesnt really do anything for me!  But the IP really has no where to go but UP! if they modernize the lobby and casino, the rooms pretty much have to follow eventually?    RT


----------

